# Opinions on Reef Supplies and Skimmer



## jessiesa (Apr 22, 2011)

I was recently given a container full of reef supplies by someone switching to FW. I'm new to the hobby, so I thought you all could give me your help with these products. I'd like to know if you've used them, what you thought of them, and if they're really necessary.

Sea-Lab No. 28
PhosGuard
Coralife Salt Creep Eliminator
Kent Marine Strontium & Molybdenum for Mini reefs
Tropic Marin Bio-Calcium
Kent Marine Iodine (I have the bottle and 5mL vials)
Seachem Reef Complete
Kent Marine Pro-Buffer dKH
Seachem Reef Buffer (raises pH to 8.3)
Kent Marine Coral Vite (5mL vials & bottle)
New Life Spectrum Thera+A for Large Fish (Non-Medicated AntiParasitic Formula)
UltraLife Red Slime Remover
Kent Marine Liquid Calcium (5mL Vials)
Boyd Enterprises, Inc. Chemi-Clean
Sander Piccolo Protein Skimmer- I want to set this up, so I want to see if people have anything they like about it or any gripes.

I don't know how/when to use any of this stuff, so I'd appreciated any information you have. Would any of this be of use in my 30G reef with softies?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The Kent Marine products you can use, along with the Seachem. Unless you get a significant infestation of red slime algae, put the Chemi-Clean (which is amazing stuff, btw) and UltraLife off to the side, as they're a cure and not a preventative.

The Sander Piccolo is a steaming pile of failure. It's a very, very basic protein skimmer, so if you're looking to put on your aquarium, look around for a newer one.


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

If you want to go with a great skimmer that works amazing, in my opinion, I would suggest going with a Reef Octopus that's according to your tanks size. I have one and I love it. It's rated up to the exact size of my tank and it still does a great job.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is my opinion... If it ain't broke don't fix it. Don't start adding stuff to your tank unless there is some problem you need to address. All the buffers and so on is not needed. Just do regular water changes and let the tank take care of it's self. Then when you are ready to add coral with certain needs then address those needs. To many times I've seen new hobbyist start adding stuff then have to add something else to counter act something else. No need to have to chase after elements you don't even test for. Just enjoy what you have, because there will come a day in this hobby that will have you pulling your hair out. No need to rush it.


----------

